# New asphalt driveway bepwn spots



## stadry (Jun 20, 2009)

the luck of the logon continues :laughing: IF it were excess asphalt cement, it would be shiny ( flushing ),,, someone kick dirt on the mat ? b-top = dirt, sand, aggregate, & asphalt cement then its all heated & mix'd together,,, suppose its possible some of was clumped.

before sealing, you need to let the asphalt aromatics harden so next year you can seal it,,, then we NEVER want to hear from you again UNLESS you change your logon :laughing: good luck !

[gawd, i hate even saying that last part !]


----------



## landfillwizard (Feb 21, 2014)

I would venture to say that their roller sat there and excess water drained through the new blacktop and mixed with underlying base. The blacktop then boiled the water and it bubbled up through and left those bubbles. The blacktop should have been sufficiently cooled by the next day so those bubbles was from the day before.


----------



## mikegp (Jul 17, 2011)

It looks like there's brown stuff on the other material to the right. Is that old asphalt or concrete? Either way it looks like it put there by something else. Dirt, rust water, etc. Did you try to wash it off?


----------



## Mstrlucky74 (Jan 19, 2013)

mikegp said:


> It looks like there's brown stuff on the other material to the right. Is that old asphalt or concrete? Either way it looks like it put there by something else. Dirt, rust water, etc. Did you try to wash it off?


I know, I saw that. Don't know where that came from. I have not tried to wash it off yet.


----------

